# House inspection - hide the cats!



## Tig'N'Soot (Nov 16, 2009)

Talk about your cats ruling your life...

I got my two cats 8 years ago when they were 4 years old. Sadly due to a relationship breakdown and other stuff my cats have spent some of their time living with relatives of mine. 2 years ago my mum moved and couldn't take the cats with her, so I was at a loss as to where they were going to live. My boyfriend checked with his letting agents to see if they could have cats. They said no! But we had no other option so moved them in. Naughty I know but they are clean and well house trained.

So every year we have to have a house inspection. Today was inspection day. I had to take the day off work and remove all feline evidence from the house. Litter tray, litter, poo scoop, cat food, scrunchy tunnel thing, scratching posts, feeding bowls, water bowls, any fur from furniture, photos we have of them all over the house, even the calendar had to come down as we had written on it the dates that we had wormed them! Then half an hour before they were due round we had to bundle them into their carriers, put them in the back of my car, and I had to drive round to our local supermarket and sit in their carpark!

The cats were most unhappy about being cooped up in the back of the car, especially when my OH phoned me to say they had let him know they were running late. Almost an hour we were stuck in the carpark waiting for the inspection to be over!

When I got home I gave them both a feast of prawns and they are now exhausted due to all the meowing and effort they put in to trying to escape from their carriers!

All back to normal now for another year.

The things you have to do for your cats eh?

I know a girl at work has to do similar once a year and she has four cats!

Anyone else have to go through this kind of thing?


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

lol!!

i would do the same though, bugger them! 

x


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

lol that made me laugh. Well my old landlord said yes to cats but didnt know we had a dog and when inspection time came I had to do the same, pick up all bowls, toys, food, lead etc etc and I got my OH to take dog for a walk! 

The only thing we couldnt hide was the dog house in the garden so I kept the curtains closed, at 2pm  lol


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ha ha i know exactly what your going through i did the same in august. Our landlord has agreed to our cocker spaniel but knows nothing about the 2 gpigs and our 9 month old british short hair. Our next check is in feb when they come check our boiler etc so we will be doing it all again. Be glad when we find a little house we can call our own. Have been looking but havent seen anything. Although the rush will be on after xmas as daughter has a big op this year and we really need to have a bungalow as she will be in a chair for a while. And hubs has old injuryies due to motor bike crash. My car luckly was in for the snip our first inspection and i timed it so he was gone that day. Mind you if our landlord is happy with the dog cant see how much different the cat would be.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

We're only allowed 2 cats, we did have 3 at once, but cos the then 2 black and whites looked so similar, we could get away with saying it was the same cat, as they'd never be in the same place and then our persian



Now we have 4 cats, 2 big black and whites, 1 kitten black and white and our grey and white kitten.


How we gonna confuse them next time? haha


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

We got our dog & knew for a fact that they would never ever ever say yes but I also knew they wouldn't check. We left that home with one bit of doggy damage (she chewed a bit of plaster on a wall but that was very easily fixed for £15 with polyfiller & sample paint) & insisted our new landlord had to accept her.

It's very very hard finding a rented home that accepts pets. We're saving up to buy our own so we can have as many or as few as we want without asking for permission!!


----------



## MichelleA (Aug 27, 2009)

i hope none of these landlords read this forum!


----------



## BritishBlue (Oct 15, 2009)

My husband and I are bracing ourselves for exactly the same situation when our inspection comes!

Luckily Ernest and Stan are very similar so we will hopefully pass them off as just one cat, fingers crossed!

We just hope the letting agents are happy with the hamster and the fish tank!

I'd love to own my own home, I'd have more cats!


----------



## Kirstyx69 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi I stay in high flats 10th floor and due to health problems i need to move and there is some one coming to inspect me in the house so i need to take my 3 guinea pigs hamster and cat to my mums will be loads of fun as the dog hates cats lol :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Tig'N'Soot (Nov 16, 2009)

Just been chuckling here reading your replies. Glad I'm not alone! 

We did have to do some repair work before the landlord came. In the corner where the litter tray is there were a few 'splash' marks on the wall, so that got a good scrubbing. The bottom stair carpet used to get a good clawing when we weren't looking before we put a scratch post in front of it, and needed trimming. Then it looked a bit bald so we placed a sports bag, coat and pair of trainers in front of it to hide it. And where they get themselves into a feeding frenzy at mealtimes they had scratched the varnish off the cupboards in the kitchen where they stand up on hind legs to see what I'm doing, so we had to sand those down and re-varnish them.

Anyone else find that after a traumatic trip out in their cat carrier boxes on house inspection day that they come back home starving hungry and exhausted? My two are now flaked out in various spots in the house. Bless.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Tig'N'Soot said:


> Just been chuckling here reading your replies. Glad I'm not alone!


LOL me tooooo! Just how do you hide 20+ rats and all their cages before the inspection? ....Ask me how! (Have helped others too).


----------



## Weebles (Nov 4, 2009)

That made me chuckle, I rember when i firts got my two i the land lady hadn't technicaly given the okay but she hadnt said no either. So I sneaked them in and luckily got the okay after that! Funny the lengthes we will go to to have our furry friends.

xxx


----------



## will562 (Apr 10, 2009)

At our last place there was a big hoohaa about pets because someone had complained about another dog doing it's business outside someone else's window, so EVERYONE had to have an inspection as we weren't allowed pets and had already signed to say we wouldn't. But I was lucky to time it the day before Frank was coming home, but still had to hide loads of stuff we had bought for him which was a pain in the. Then we decided to move into a house and we thought it was best to say we had cats as we hated the thought of getting caught out. And we were lucky to find a Landlord that was fine with us having pets as they used to breed dogs and we have kennels in our garden. Not that they are of any use to us though lol. 

Before we moved out of the flat, we had to keep doing viewings for prospective new tenants, and i offered to show them round myself without the need of the estate agent coming, and I had to ask them all not to let on about our cats and they were all cool about it!

After that, we found out from someone else that lived there that the actual landlord was cool with people having pets, as long as any damage was fixed. Also the amount of people that had pets there would probably have bankrupted him if they all moved out. But the estate agents had to be seen to be doing something about it so we all had inspections.

But I can say it is much better knowing we don't have to hide our cats any more.


----------

